# Minn Kota Authorized Service Center - Algonac



## BilgeRat

Anyone looking for an authorized Minn Kota repair shop in the Metro Detroit/Lake St. Clair area, here is one: 

COASTLINE POWER & LIGHTING, LLC.
8338 ANCHOR BAY RD. 
ALGONAC, MI 48001 
Tel: 810-794-5951 
Fax: 810-794-5952 
Hours: 10am-6pm M-F 

I took my power drive unit in and they fixed it in couple of days. This is the only shop that is authorized by Minn Kota in the area other than out in Howell, Mi. The owner is real nice and honest person to deal with...

He will work on the motor guides but you need to call first about them. 

Esox, Can you make this a sticky for while? thanks....


----------



## Houghton laker

KD outdoors is also a dealer and Excellent workmanship and service!!....and he is a member here!


----------



## slowpoke

I have one that I need to get worked on.


----------



## jd53fisherman

i just shipped my anchor winch by minn kota to d and r sports. they were listed in my manual as a service/dealer. Anyone ever use these guys??


----------



## javelin

Wonderland Marine West in Howell is the other Minnkota authorized service center. You can contact them through the website www.wonderlandmarinewest.com


----------



## Skipper J

Orion Marine. In lake orion is also a dealer. 1-248-693-2400.


----------



## ESOX

Coastline rocks. Fast turnaround, fair pricing.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Due any of this places just sell parts? I broke the part that you push to raise or lower the motor.


----------



## auger

I need a foot pedal


----------



## lab1

Anyone have any good experiences with repair shops north of Saginaw? or that general area?


----------



## Kennybks

Coastline repaired my 101 EM and it's ran the rest of the season flawlessly. The fix was a bit painful costwise, but that's my luck.

I'm really hoping I'll get a couple more years without issues. There was a 90 day guarantee after the service, so I tried to keep it as wet as possible.

Trouble was, that was pretty late in the trolling season, so it really only had minimal hours. Went out for a last hoorah Friday and ran it a few hours.

I hate winterizing and waiting. I miss it already!


----------



## catfish48023

BilgeRat said:


> Anyone looking for an authorized Minn Kota repair shop in the Metro Detroit/Lake St. Clair area, here is one:
> 
> COASTLINE POWER & LIGHTING, LLC.
> 8338 ANCHOR BAY RD.
> ALGONAC, MI 48001
> Tel: 810-794-5951
> Fax: 810-794-5952
> Hours: 10am-6pm M-F



Any chance they work on both Minn Kotas and i-linked Humminbirds? I'm thinking about Ulterra + linked Solix in the new boat I'm contemplating. Not sure how often problems are encountered with linked trolling motor and fish finder, but it sure would be good to have the troubleshooting under one roof and avoid the finger pointing. I know both are owned by the same company, just nut sure if there's a shared service network?


----------



## gman

I'm looking for a battery for my ipilot remote, a little 3.7v lipo looking battery. Does anyone know where I can pick one up saginaw area? thanks in advance.


----------

